# New Porter Cable Router - 9690LR



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Well, decided I wanted a better router for the table than my Skil 1825. I found that under heavier cuts the router motor moved within the router base and that created slightly off routes. For most things it worked fine but a bit of a heavy cut could be a problem so....I bit the bullet with the idea of getting a solid router for the table, hence the PC 9690LR.

I will have to make a new plate for it for the table but that gives me an opportunity to put into practise the advice that BJ gave me about a month ago.

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

That's a NICE router I have some of them 

==========


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks BJ,

That's my second router.....can you have too many routers?....wait....don't answer that....it's retorical and the answer is of course.....never can you have too many routers.

So BJ, how many of this model do you have and what do you do....leave them set up for specific tasks in different tables?

Thanks for looking....

Ed......


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby! I've been looking at getting this router to replace/supplement my $89 Ryobi (that came WITH a table!).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

Lets just say I have my share of PC routers 

Well yes and no,, the norm they are mounted to drop in plates for the router tables....but some are bolted to jigs and some just sit on a sheff waiting to go to work,,,ever time I walk over to the sheff they all say take me ,no ,take me , LOL LOL Like I say all the time the router as a voice.. 


====



karateed said:


> Thanks BJ,
> 
> That's my second router.....can you have too many routers?....wait....don't answer that....it's retorical and the answer is of course.....never can you have too many routers.
> 
> ...


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Ah BJ,

So you have 'donkey' routers (reference is to Shrek)...."Pick me, pick me"

Ed......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

duckarrowtypes said:


> Congratulations on your new baby! I've been looking at getting this router to replace/supplement my $89 Ryobi (that came WITH a table!).


Hi DA,

Thank you....I haven't got it mounted yet, hopefully will get that done this weekend, don't know....my wife (LOML) is having me program a web page this weekend but should have time.

The Skil came in at around that price too, maybe $20 more, no table....had to make my own and was glad of it.

This new router cost about 2x more but I can see the quality in it already even without using it. started it up with no bit in it...and it purrs....

Ed......


----------

